# KBG vs PRG



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm kicking around the idea of killing off my front yard (5,000 sq' TTTF) in the fall, in order to enter the world of reel mowing short. I know this is going to get different opinions and there's no perfect answer. But I'm having trouble deciding between planting a KBG monostand or PRG. I know they both have their pros & cons. But I would appreciate others opinions. I live in northeast Ohio, the area gets full sun, and I have irrigation and time for high inputs. 
Thanks


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

If you have irrigation, then definitely KBG.

Otherwise I'd say a 75 PRG / 25 KBG mix.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

@Ohio Lawn I'm curious myself as I want to do the same thing in my front yard this fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Is the option just KBG or just PRG or are you willing to have a blend?


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a blend. There are plenty of seed producers that combine elite varieties of both. They are very similar looking so you won't be able to tell which is which in a blended stand. They also fill in each other's weakness. KBG is slow to germinate and PRG is fast so it will nurse the other. KBG creeps and PRG doesn't. Plenty of other good reasons to blend vs pure stand but it's ultimately what you prefer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ohio Lawn my opinion, give yourself a year before attempting a reno. Get familiar with your new sprayer. Make sure your irrigation coverage is good with even distribution. Address any soil issues. Get familiar with fungus in your area. Make your current lawn look perfect and then kill it. A reno is a lot of work and risk.

I'm partial to KBG because it doesnt grow as fast as PRG.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Ohio Lawn my opinion, give yourself a year before attempting a reno. Get familiar with your new sprayer. Make sure your irrigation coverage is good with even distribution. Address any soil issues. Get familiar with fungus in your area. Make your current lawn look perfect and then kill it. A reno is a lot of work and risk.
> 
> I'm partial to KBG because it doesnt grow as fast as PRG.


That's great advice. I should probably do that. Great point about getting familiar with the fungus in my area. Thank you. I'll do that.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Just my 2 cents is go with 100% KBG monostrand if you have the irrigation and appetite for it. Like others said, KBG has some self-repair abilities.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

KBG Pros- Will spread laterally and fill in bare spots via rhizomes. Deep blue color with a high maintenance program. Fairly disease resistant if using newer cultivars.

KBG Cons- Slower to wake up in the spring. Thatch issues can and probably will occur. Can be invasive in landscape beds if not edged properly.

PRG Pros- Wakes up early in the spring. Newer varieties compare closely in color with elite KBG. Soft texture.

PRG Cons- Bunch type that will not spread. More susceptible to winter kill in colder climates. Not as heat or drought tolerant as KBG. Will not tolerate some herbicide applications as well as ***.

I am in Michigan and have a 80% KBG 20% PRG blend and am very happy. All elite varieties.


----------



## thytuff1 (Feb 13, 2018)

I agree with the sentiment that a mixture of both elite varieties of KBG and PRG would work extremely well for what you are trying to accomplish. I usually utilize an elite "sports Turf" mix when I have to overseed rough areas as I want something that will perform well and fit into the aesthetics of surrounding turf stand.

A good source of seed stock in this area is Rhino Seeds. They have several choices that could be up for consideration such as an 80/20 and 50/50 KBG to PRG seed ratio.

I also will say, that if the renovation is carried out correctly, and a healthy turf stand is the result than very rarely if ever ( in a normal home lawn situation) is a fungicide going to be needed. Almost all lawn ailments can be avoided or rectified by a sound fertilization program.


----------



## thytuff1 (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ohio Lawn By the way... what happened to the TTTF lawn that was recently established? Are there specific reasons or problems with the turf type tall fescue that has you reconsidering your choice? Just want to get some feedback.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

thytuff1 said:


> @Ohio Lawn By the way... what happened to the TTTF lawn that was recently established? Are there specific reasons or problems with the turf type tall fescue that has you reconsidering your choice? Just want to get some feedback.


My TTTF lawn is doing great. The only reason I want to renovate the front yard is to get into reel mowing sub 1" and I can't really do it with TTTF. After hearing @g-man advice, I am going to stick with my current lawn for at least this year. He brought up great points about learning my lawn and equipment before doing a renovation so soon. I am heeding his advice and waiting at least one year before revovating. I just cut mine for the first time this year, and I may be nuts contemplating killing it next year already lol. I am going to work on perfecting my current lawn as much as possible this year and learn my equipment. (especially need work on getting my stripes straight lol)


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That is a good looking lawn... Let that grass live at least a season...


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Just my opinion but low cut seems like alot of work, the lower it is, the flatter everything needs to be. I did my reno last fall as well and was disappointed coming out of winter but now it is looking great and its choking out any weeds. Your grass is looking great


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> That is a good looking lawn... Let that grass live at least a season...


Thanks. So far so good. It's life has been spared...for now.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

How low do you want to maintain the lawn? I know KBG can be maintained at sub 1 inch, but how well does PRG tolerate very low cutting?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

bernstem said:


> How low do you want to maintain the lawn? I know KBG can be maintained at sub 1 inch, but how well does PRG tolerate very low cutting?


Not sure I understand. 
I know guys on here reel mow PRG and it looks great. But maybe someone who has it will chime in and give a better idea.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

bernstem said:


> How low do you want to maintain the lawn? I know KBG can be maintained at sub 1 inch, but how well does PRG tolerate very low cutting?


I think it can go as low as 6mm, 8-10mm being more normal. @lawntips how low is you prg?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > How low do you want to maintain the lawn? I know KBG can be maintained at sub 1 inch, but how well does PRG tolerate very low cutting?
> ...


You can reel mow at pretty much any height. There are some reel mowers that cut great at 2-3 inches.

I am honestly curious how low you can cut PRG, and it is relevant to your grass choice.

A lot depends on how low you want to cut. There is a big difference between 6mm and 25mm. If you want to maintain at 6mm for example, you should make sure that the cultivars you are planning on using will do well at that height.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like a few members here are maintaining PRG at sub one inch (@lawntips) and it looks really good so that answers my own question. I wonder how much cultivar matters for PRG. I know it makes a difference for KBG.


----------



## thytuff1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Any newer elite Perennial Rye Grass seed cultivar is going to handle a sub 1" mowing height.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been eyeballing the Pangea. Extra dark and seems to have a good standing against fungus. I'm curious how it does in extreme heat and single digit winter temps


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


Which reel mowers cut good at 2"?


----------

